# Cooper Phoenix 204 vs. Savage Long Range Pro Varm 204



## sdbaydogs (Jun 11, 2004)

Cooper wieghs 7 lbs 
Savage weighs 12 lbs
I won't be humping it miles and miles so the weight is not a factor.

Cooper has a Kevlar Bell and Carlson stock.
Savage has a HS Precision stock.
Both are great stocks so not an issue.

Both are single shots also not an issue.

Triggers are close though the Savage can drop to 6 oz. I want this for PD hunting so the trigger will be set at 2 lbs regardless of which gun I buy. So not an issue.

Both are relativley close in price so that's not an issue. Cooper comes with bases the Savage does not.

Why would you buy one over the other? 
I have not had any experience with the Savages.
Do they shoot? What kind of groups are you getting?
What do they like for ammo ect....


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I love my savages but a Cooper is a cadillac of rifles. I got a chance shoot one in 223 Akley Improved......man.........what a rig.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I had been debating that same thing a while back. Have you picked both up? I actually like the feel of the Savage better. If it were me I think I would buy the Savage and buy one heck of a nice scope. But that's just me. The Cooper target groups look very nice and always tempt me, but after reading on their website that they are shot at 50 yards it lost meaning to me. Good luck on your choice.


----------



## PDeliminator (Apr 27, 2007)

Just to clarify as Coopers website states:

"Test targets are provided with each rifle. 22 LR's are guaranteed to shoot 1/4" 5-shot groups at 50 yards using premium grade match ammunition. 22 Hornet family cartridges are guaranteed to shoot 1/4" 3-shot groups at 50 yards using hand loads. All other centerfires are guaranteed to shoot 1/2" 3- shot groups at 100 yards using hand loaded ammunition."

I can vouch for the Coopers and they are excellent. A friend has the Phoenix in a 22-250 and another model in .204. They both shoot very good groups. I do not have any experience with the Savage model mentioned but do not doubt that they have the capability to shoot extremely well based on some of their other models we have shot and reloaded for extensively. Just depends on what you like. I believe both would serve you well. Good luck.
PDE


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

The trigger on the Cooper will have no "take up" like an accu-trigger has. The lock time on a Cooper will be quicker. The re-sale for the Cooper will be higher down the road. The Cooper is a much classier rig. No contest. Savage's are the "Datsun" of rifles.


----------

